# Arizona Legalities....



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

.....as far as receiving and keeping snapping turtles. I know when I was in CA both keeping and receiving them was illegal but so is everything else in CA. Can't find this info anywhere.......not that it will stop me, but I am curious.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I did a quick look around the net and couldn't personally find anything.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't find anything either. I'm going to assume they are legal since everything is legal here.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do you have a state wildlife department? Give them a call.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yes the are illegal in AZ. http://www.azgfd.gov/pdfs/h_f/herp_regs.pdf . i actually just rescued a 10lb one last friday off a busy highway here in the great state of georgia.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> yes the are illegal in AZ. http://www.azgfd.gov/pdfs/h_f/herp_regs.pdf . i actually just rescued a 10lb one last friday off a busy highway here in the great state of georgia.


Hey thanks man. I e-mailed fish & Game and didn't get a response. Bubbles - can you find me a small one and ship it to me?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Oscar5001 said:


> yes the are illegal in AZ. http://www.azgfd.gov/pdfs/h_f/herp_regs.pdf . i actually just rescued a 10lb one last friday off a busy highway here in the great state of georgia.


Hey thanks man. I e-mailed fish & Game and didn't get a response. Bubbles - can you find me a small one and ship it to me?








[/quote]

ah sorry man i don't dabble in shipping.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ah it's cool....I personally would be hesitant to ship something like that unless I knew exactly what I was doing.


----------

